# Fwiw ... Home Depot breach, identity protection offer ...



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Info here ... https://corporate.homedepot.com/MediaCenter/Pages/Statement1.aspx ...

Update: Offer ... "You are automatically protected with the AllClear Secure identity repair service for 12 months through September 19, 2015; *there is no further action required on your part to receive this service.* If a problem arises, simply call 1-855-252-0908 and a dedicated investigator will assist you in restoring your identity to its accurate state."

Update: So for the heck of it, I started the enroll process ... the form seems to accept US residents only ... alrighty then, thanks for the email, Home Depot, thanks a lot ...


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Update ... Just rec'd this response ... "For Canadian customers, the credit monitoring services will be provided through Equifax. To request an Equifax redemption code, please send an email with your first and last name to: [email protected] or call: English: 866-205-0679, Francais: 866-466-9577" ... something to look into, maybe next week ...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

rikk said:


> Update ... Just rec'd this response ... "For Canadian customers, the credit monitoring services will be provided through Equifax. To request an Equifax redemption code, please send an email with your first and last name to: [email protected] or call: English: 866-205-0679, Francais: 866-466-9577" ... something to look into, maybe next week ...


i did it ... easy ... no cc required ... you get the $200 a year service for a year free ... of course, it isn't worth even close to $200 but that's another story


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

fatcat said:


> i did it ... easy ... no cc required ... you get the $200 a year service for a year free ... of course, it isn't worth even close to $200 but that's another story


If nothing else, "View how your score trends over time ... " sounds like fun ... leveling up, can't wait :eagerness:


----------

